# Frigidaire dryer FDE336RES2



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Look for two semi-circular strips in the back which are hinges for the top, but if you pry the top up be careful you don't chip the enamel.
Or get a RepairMaster book from
http://www.tribles.com/


----------

